

Ask HN: How many consumers should I interview for market research of a product? - raheemm

I am coordinating market research for a friend on a type of consumer drink. We have collected interviews with 40 consumers. We will use the data to develop the business plan. But how many consumers should we interview? 40? 50? 100? Would appreciate some advice on this matter. TIA.
======
pedalpete
I can't say I have ever done this for a physical product, so not sure how it
differs, but why go in with a solid number? Why not use the feedback you are
getting to adjust the product until you feel you've got it right.

One really good thing to do is what (I think) Panasonic did in the 90's with a
focus group on what color they should make their portable CD players. They
brought in red, blue, yellow, green and black, and asked the group what colors
they would buy, what each color represented to them, etc. Then, as the group
was leaving, they were told they could take one of the portable disc players
with them. Apparently, the focus group had voted overwhelmingly that the
players should be red and blue (or something like that), but when the
researchers counted the players at the end, most had taken black or yellow.

If you can figure out how to get 'true' feedback, rather than getting your
questions answered, then you'll be way ahead of the game.

